# clocks change tonight!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure we all know, but just a reminder that the clocks go forward an hour tonight !!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm sure we all know, but just a reminder that the clocks go forward an hour tonight !!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm sure I'll forget by tonight

or at least by tomorrow morning


I wish we could just reset our bodyclocks like that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I'm sure I'll forget by tonight
> 
> or at least by tomorrow morning
> 
> ...


I'll be interesting for my family cos they're coming over from England tonight, so for them they'll have to move it foward two hours

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

And we say goodbye to Western European Time and welcome Western European Summer Time.

Coincidently, I read in the press that the Spanish government are at the moment considering reverting to Western European Times, to bring them in line with Portugal and the rest of us. Apparently they went on Berlin time when Franco was friends with Adolf and Benito

Hepa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> And we say goodbye to Western European Time and welcome Western European Summer Time.
> 
> Coincidently, I read in the press that the Spanish government are at the moment considering reverting to Western European Times, to bring them in line with Portugal and the rest of us. Apparently they went on Berlin time when Franco was friends with Adolf and Benito
> 
> Hepa


& the UK's talking of going the other way !


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

If the UK and Spain swap time zones It would make returning to the UK a little less unthinkable for me.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> & the UK's talking of going the other way !


I think that idea has fallen on stony ground, however the U.K. can do what it pleases, I am now pleased to be here


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

The "Greenwich Meridian Line" runs through the east coast of Spain so we really should be on GMT/WET


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

As long as I don't have to get up earlier I don't mind what they do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> The "Greenwich Meridian Line" runs through the east coast of Spain so we really should be on GMT/WET


yep - right through Denia & Jávea, so yes we should


have to say I don't much care - everything would still happen at the same time as it does now..............

I'd still have to get up too damn early 9 months of the year to get the kids up, out & on their way to school by 7.45


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> The "Greenwich Meridian Line" runs through the east coast of Spain so we really should be on GMT/WET



But do you know where it was previously? 

Ptolomy put it right here on the island of El Hierro, because this was at that time the last known landfall, if you went any further you fell off the edge. Then 200 years ago those confounded English stole the zero meridian and put it at Greenwich.

Hierro is also known as the Isla Meridiano, and I, being English, am continually being asked by the locals to bring the damned thing back

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> But do you know where it was previously?
> 
> Ptolomy put it right here on the island of El Hierro, because this was at that time the last known landfall, if you went any further you fell off the edge. Then 200 years ago those confounded English stole the zero meridian and put it at Greenwich.
> 
> ...


I never knew that!!

so it should be Hierro mean time really!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I never knew that!!
> 
> so it should be Hierro mean time really!


See 'The Meridian Island' under wiki entry of El Hierro.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm sure we all know, but just a reminder that the clocks go forward an hour tonight !!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks. I didnt realise it was this weekend! I usually remember but this time I had no idea.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Thanks. I didnt realise it was this weekend! I usually remember but this time I had no idea.


It's always the last Saturday night/Sunday morning in March to last Saturday/Sunday in October.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

When we lived in the UK it took about half an hour to go round and change everything.

Life is so much simpler now - one clock, one radio alarm and one in the car - the phones and computers update themselves automatically.

My watch was still on BST from last year - I forgot to change it in October!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Clocks in Egypt change in April and September and depending on Ramadan they may change again for the month of fasting. My mobiles and computer all changed last night, so I have to change them all back again.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I remembered about the clocks after midnight, I was half asleep and suddenly sat bolt upright thinking there was something I had to do, set the alarm, what was it. Then it hit me, so being bothered by it I had to go round the house and change all the clocks.

Just to be awkward I sent a text to my sons and told them to do it too, well if I couldnt sleep why should they. lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

some friends had to catch a flight last night/this morning - OH told me 2am - but he meant they had to leave home at 2am to get it

but it got me thinking

if the flight was meant to take off at 2am, (when we're supposed to change the clocks) & it was delayed.....................would they then have missed it, cos it was now 3am


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Joppa said:


> It's always the last Saturday night/Sunday morning in March to last Saturday/Sunday in October.


I know but it just didnt dawn on me that it was the last weekend in March. My mind was elsewhere.


----------

